# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Du lịch giáng sinh 2011, tết dương lịch 2012 với HappyTravel

## emthuy

*Đón giáng sinh trên đảo ngọc phú quốc*
* Giá:   5.995.000 - 6.095.000*
* Thời gian đi:   3 ngày 2 đêm.*
* Phương tiện:   Hàng không*
* Ngày khởi hành:   23/12.*



*Các tour du lịch giáng sinh hấp dẫn khác:*

ĐÓN GIÁNG SINH TẠI PHAN THIẾT – MŨI NÉ, 3 NGÀY 2 ĐÊM, 23/12/2011Giáng Sinh trên Biển Nha Trang, 3 ngày 2 đêm, 23/12/2011Mừng giáng sinh tại Đà Lạt, 3 ngày 2 đêm, máy bayĐón giáng sinh trên đảo Phú Quốc, 3 ngày 2 đêm, khởi hành 23/12/2011ĐÀ LẠT – THÀNH PHỐ FESTIVAL HOA, 3 ngày 2 đêm, 31/12, từ HCM
“  Biển sẽ đẹp hơn, khi bạn tới” đó là lời chào nồng ấm của hòn đảo   phương Nam xinh đẹp được mệnh danh là đảo ngọc dành cho mọi du khách đến   thăm Phú Quốc. Với khoảng 50 phút đường bay, Phú Quốc sẽ đón du khách   trong hương gió biển nồng nàn của xứ đảo. Theo chương trình “Say đắm   cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ” của FIDITOUR, du khách sẽ có những ngày nghỉ   tuyệt vời ở các ghềnh và bãi tắm xinh đẹp, tham quan Nhà thùng – xưởng   sản xuất nước mắm, cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai, trại chó xoáy Phú Quốc nổi   tiếng, đắm mình trong không khí trong lành của cánh rừng nguyên sinh  để  tận mắt xem các thảm động thực vật quý hiếm mà thiên nhiên đã ưu đãi  cho  Phú Quốc. Hoàng hôn đến, ráng chiều dát vàng trên bãi biển, những  đám  mây hồng giao cùng đường chân trời đỏ thẫm… du khách sẽ vừa ngắm  cảnh  mặt trời lặn vừa hồi tưởng về những giai thoại huyền bí trên hòn  đảo mà  ngày nào Mạc Cửu đến khai khẩn đất Hà Tiên hay Gia Long tẩu quốc  đã ghé  qua đây…. 

*Ngày 01: ĐẾN PHÚ QUỐC – ĐÔNG ĐẢO*
 Chuyến bay dự kiến :
VN1807 23DEC SGNPQC 0640 0740
VN1014 25DEC PQCSGN 1420 1525
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất (cột số 14 – ga đi trong   nước), Huớng dẫn viên làm thủ tục chuyến bay đi Phú Quốc. Xe đón đoàn   tại sân bay Dương Đông. Ăn sáng, tham quan các điểm:
• Vườn tiêu Phú Quốc – tìm hiểu cách trồng cây tiêu Phú Quốc.
• Viếng chùa Hùng Long (Am Sư Muôn).
• Làng chài cổ Hàm Ninh – thưởng thức các món hải sản tươi sống (mực, ghẹ, ốc nhảy,… chi phí tự túc).
• Tắm suối, leo núi tại Suối Tranh (theo mùa).
• Tham quan Nhà thùng (cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm Phú Quốc).
Ăn trưa, nhận phòng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tắm biển.
Ăn tối, tự do 
*Ngày 02: PHÚ QUỐC – NAM ĐẢO – ĐÊM GIÁNG SINH*
 Ăn sáng. Quý khách tham quan các điểm:
• Viếng Dinh Cậu – thắng cảnh đẹp Phú Quốc, nơi tín ngưỡng của người dân địa phương.
• Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim Phú Quốc.
• Dạo chợ Dương Đông mua đặc sản.
• Viếng Sùng Hưng Tự - ngôi chùa đầu tiên của đảo Phú Quốc.
Ăn trưa. Buổi chiều tiếp tục tham quan:
• Cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai.
• Di tích nhà tù Phú Quốc
• Cảng An Thới .
• Tắm biển tại bãi Sao –bãi cát trắng dài và đẹp nhất Phú Quốc
Dùng bữa tối tại resort với các đặc sản địa phương, chào mừng Giáng Sinh 2011 
*Ngày 03: TẠM BIỆT PHÚ QUỐC: (máy bay)*
 Ăn sáng và tự do tắm biển. Ăn trưa. Trả phòng. Đưa quý khách ra sân bay   Dương Đông bay về Sài Gòn. Kết thúc chương trình và hẹn gặp lại.
(thứ tự chương trình & giờ bay có thể thay đổi tùy vào tình hình thực tế) 
*GIÁ TOUR DÀNH CHO KHÁCH GHÉP ĐOÀN (khởi hành hằng ngày): đồng/khách.*
*(Áp dụng cho ngày thường, hiệu lực từ tháng 1/2011, có thể thay đổi tùy theo từng thời điểm)*
*KHÁCH SẠN / RESORT*

*Loại phòng* *GIÁ TOUR VN + VK* *GIÁ TOUR NGOẠI QUỐC* *TRẺ EM* 
*5-11 TUỔI* *PHỤ THU PHÒNG ĐƠN* *Thiên Hải Sơn 3**

*Hướng núi* *5.995.000* *6.595.000* *3.622.000* *+1.190.000* *Hướng biển* *6.095.000* *6.705.000* *3.672.000* *+1.290.000* *DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM:*
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN – PQC- SGN + thuế sân bay
(*) giá vé máy bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo hạng vé, điều kiện xuất vé   & qui định của hàng không - Xe đưa đón và phục vụ theo chương trình.
- Khách sạn : Theo sự lựa chọn của Quý khách ( tiêu chuẩn 2-3   người/phòng ). Quý khách có thể nâng cấp lên loại phòng cao hơn, sẽ phụ   thu thêm tiền phòng theo từng loại phòng và khách sạn.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (03 bữa điểm tâm và 05 bữa chính từ trưa ngày đi đến trưa ngày về)
- Tham quan theo chương trình
- Hướng dẫn viên địa phương tiếng Việt
- Bảo hiểm du lịch: mức tối đa 20.000.000đồng /01 trường hợp
- Nón Happy Travel + khăn lạnh + nước tinh khiết 01 chai 0.5 lít/ khách/ ngày.
- Hỗ trợ chi phí taxi đến điểm tập trung : 40.000 đồng / khách/ 2 lượt.
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Các chi phí cá nhân khác: điện thoại, giặt ủi, thức uống ngoài chương trình,…
- Tiền tip trong chuyến đi cho nhân viên phục vụ, hướng dẫn viên, tài xế.
*DỊCH VỤ TỰ CHỌN THÊM:*
• Ngoài ra nếu có nhu cầu, quý khách có thể đăng ký tham gia một số chương trình giải trí hấp dẫn:
- Câu cá chạy
- Câu mực đêm
- Lặn biển
- Khám phá đảo san hô
(Chi phí của các chương trình này không bao gồm trong giá tour)
*THÔNG TIN HƯỚNG DẪN CHUNG*
** GIÁ TOUR CHO TRẺ EM :*
• Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi : 10% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc   người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé.
• Trẻ em từ 02 – dưới 05 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha,   mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có)   cho bé. Hai người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên   phải mua ½ vé tour.
• Trẻ em từ 05 – dưới 12 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; 50% giá tour. Bao   gồm các dịch vụ ăn uống, ghế ngồi trên xe và ngủ chung với gia đình. Hai   người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 đến dưới 12 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở  lên  cha mẹ nên mua thêm 1 suất giường đơn.
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour và tiêu chuẩn như người lớn.
** ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY DỊCH VỤ :*
• Tour Du Lịch (định kỳ, ngày thường) :
- Từ sau khi đăng ký tour đến 3 ngày trước ngày khởi hành : phí hủy 10% tiền tour.
- Hủy tour 3-2 ngày trước ngày khởi hành : phí hủy 20% tiền tour.
- Hủy tour 24 tiếng trước ngày khởi hành : phí hủy 30% tiền tour.
- Hủy tour ngay trong ngày khởi hành : phí hủy 80% tiền tour.
Trường hợp quý khách đến trễ giờ khởi hành được tính là hủy ngay trong ngày.
Quý khách chuyển đổi tour sang ngày khác phải báo trước 5 ngày khởi   hành, sẽ không chịu chi phí hủy tour. Nếu trễ hơn, sẽ căn cứ theo qui   định trên và chỉ được chuyển ngày khởi hành tour 1 lần.
(Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6 hàng tuần)
 •* Tour Du Lịch (Lễ, Tết, Sự kiện, Lễ Hội) :*
- Từ sau khi đăng ký tour đến 7 ngày trước ngày khởi hành : phí hủy 40% tiền tour.
- Hủy tour 7-5 ngày trước ngày khởi hành : phí hủy 50% tiền tour.
- Hủy tour trong vòng 5 ngày trước ngày khởi hành : phí hủy 70% tiền tour.
- Hủy tour ngay trong ngày khởi hành : phí hủy 100% tiền tour.
Trường hợp quý khách đến trễ giờ khởi hành được tính là hủy ngay trong ngày.
Quý khách chuyển đổi tour sang ngày khác phải báo trước 7 ngày khởi   hành, sẽ không chịu chi phí hủy tour. Nếu trễ hơn, sẽ căn cứ theo qui   định trên và chỉ được chuyển ngày khởi hành tour 1 lần.
(Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6 hàng tuần)
• Trong trường hợp hủy chuyến đi vì lý do khách quan (hỏa hoạn, thiên   tai, tai nạn, dịch bệnh, đình công; hay do hàng không, tàu lửa, tàu   thủy…) Happy Travel sẽ hoàn lại toàn bộ những chi phí chưa được sử dụng   cho việc tổ chức dịch vụ và không bồi thường thêm bất kỳ khoản nào  khác.  Tuy nhiên mỗi bên có trách nhiệm cố gắng tối đa, giúp đỡ bên bị  thiệt  hại nhằm giảm thiểu các tổn thất gây ra vì lý do bất khả kháng.
*• Trường hợp hoàn / hủy và đổi vé máy bay / vé xe lửa / tàu cao tốc :*
- Vé Máy Bay / vé xe lửa / vé tàu cao tốc được xuất ngay sau khi quý   khách đóng tiền và có xác nhận sự chính xác về họ, tên (đúng từng ký tự   ghi trong hộ chiếu hoặc CMND), ngày-tháng-năm sinh … của hành khách  theo  yêu cầu của hãng vận chuyển. Mọi sự thay đổi liên quan đến vé đã  xuất:  ngày giờ đi, tên hành khách, hủy vé, quý khách vui lòng chịu chi  phí  theo qui định của hãng vận chuyển.
*HAPPY TRAVEL - CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ QUỐC TẾ CHÂU Á
*Văn phòng Hà Nội: Số 231 - C5 - Biệt thự liền kề Khu Đô thị Đại Kim - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.2212 1351 / 04.2212 1358 –  Fax: 04.3540 2087 
Hotline HN: 0915 48 13 48 
Văn phòng HCM: Số 40 - Nhất Chi Mai - P13 - Quận Tân Bình - Tp HCM
Điện thoại: 08.6684 1358 - 08.6684 2068 - Fax: 08.3849 5724
Hotline HCM: 0916 664 459
Email: info@happytravel.net.vn - Website: http://www.happytravel.net.vn/

----------


## emthuy

HAPPY TRAVEL - CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ QUỐC TẾ CHÂU Á
Văn phòng Hà Nội: Số 231 - C5 - Biệt thự liền kề Khu Đô thị Đại Kim - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.2212 1351 / 04.2212 1358 –  Fax: 04.3540 2087 
Hotline HN: 0915 48 13 48
Văn phòng HCM: Số 40 - Nhất Chi Mai - P13 - Quận Tân Bình - Tp HCM
Điện thoại: 08.6684 1358 - 08.6684 2068 - Fax: 08.3849 5724
Hotline HCM: 0916 664 459 - 0915 505 548
Email: info@happytravel.net.vn - Website: Công ty du lịch HappyTravel - Tổ chức tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước

----------

